# Looking for a good Computer Program?



## clmaltese (Aug 31, 2005)

I am looking for a friendly computer program to keep my simple records of breeding and that will provide other records needed to comply with AKC also. I want something that is easy to use, not complicated.
I have looked at some, but would really like some referals please! I am not great with computer issues, Just love my babies and hate record keeping! Would like to make it easier.
Thank you in advance.
Cathy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I can't offer any help, but have you thought about contacting some breeders and asking them if and what they use. You may even want to contact your local vet's office--they may be able to help you.


----------

